# Tahoe won't start this morning!



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Any ideas on my 2002 LT Tahoe issues? First problem like this on it. Got plenty of juice....spins over....new Diehard battery a couple month ago...worked great this weekend and drove it this weekend, no problems whatsoever. Sounds like a fuel or a spark delivery problem. Wants to start strong, but nothing...Had a dealership oil change this weekend (hmm) --- no problems on Saturday or Sunday after change....just this morning....got about 1/8 tank of gas in vehicle but should be enough to get it started....checked for loose wires, etc...nothing obvious.....

guess I am looking at towing to dealership and then more fun!

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Now, Andy - if you'd have a FORD, ya wouldn't have these problems!:furious: :furious: 

Sounds like one of them fancy ignition modules has gone bad. Dealer should be able to fix you right up - for a NOMINAL fee! Good luck, I'm sure you will find the problem, just hope it don't set you back to much!


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

*Tahoe*

I would check the fuel pump at the tank. there is a small 3 wire plug, and if you run the pump low on gas it will over heat. there's a relay back on the left of the firewall bye pass it. and see if the pump is coming on, more then likely it's the pump you should hear it come on and when it dose if it loud it's going bad and the cost is about $150.00 .and for the dealer to put it in it's about $450.00 to $600.00 James


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Yep, I've changed many a GM in tank fuel pump. Its a likely culprit. 
Heed the warnings about the fuel level. The gas actually cools and lubricates the fuel pump. Run it low and risk pump failure.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Andy

:ditto: what James and Haryy said. Been there done that got the t shirt and the canceled check


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

*Tahoe*

So andy what was the problem with your truck would like to know thanks James


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Unknown yet.....had to get it towed to dealer for checkout. So much workload around here and lack of workers etc....going to take a while to get fixed.....things are still no where near normal down here in LA.

Thanks for the advice.....Where is the fuel filter by the way? Anything else to check/replace while doing this work if it is the fuel pump?

Andy


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

*idea on Tahoe*

Hi admin....the fuel pump/filter is mostly all one unit (in tank) w/ any of the V-8 gas engines....all one unit--don't run it low/out of fuel, like previously posted-the gas actually cools the little pump...

On my 2000 Jeep cherokee, I had to have it towed a couple weeks ago for a no-start, also....Turns out this was the "Crankshaft-sensor" that keeps the car in -time....Now why would that just go bad sitting under my carport???

Part- $61.00
Labor-$145.00 (had to r/r starter to get to it, then re-program car's computer):argh:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok, thanks...yeah I have the 5.3L Flex-Fuel V8 in the LT trim. Thinking it is still the fuel pump system....haven't even LOOKED at my truck yet.....kinda slow down here...they are about 3 days behind....hopefully will get it back this weekend. Thanks for all of the info, advice and support!!!!

Andy


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

You could confirm it by pouring a little fuel down the throttle body. I'd probably crank right up and then die if it's the fuel pump.


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

I've also heard that if the pump is "weak", that you can bang of the gas tank with a rubber mallet and it will sometimes start up...


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

*Tahoe*

there is a filter in the tank and there mite be a filter on the frame, it would but on the drivers side just in front of the rear tire, you can bang of the gas tank with a rubber mallet that mite work to just to get it to the dealer, and i would try some gas in the throttle body just to see if it starts, hope it turn out good for you later James!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Tahoe fixed....fuel pump problem as expected....dealer finally got it and replaced pump, filter etc......they say it is ready now...

how fun.

:dazed:


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

*Tahoe*

great andy glad to know that me and harryG know some thing may not be kolhers or biggs or tractor and mowers but we have the cars and trucks down hehe later James


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Just a reminder! Those electric fuel pumps (none of them) like to be run out of fuel. 
I never let any of mine go below 1/4 tank.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks, Harry.....With the mileage at about 80K now (thanks to my lovely old ISP engineering job and 24/7 oncall!!!) I don't think that it is a bad time to have problems with the fuel pump. At least I wasn't on a long trip away from home. It wasn't cheap but I would have a qualified GM dealership do the work. It might be crazy, but for some things, I would rather know (or at least THINK that those guys might have better tools, testers, training and insight than other places) 

Thanks for all of the help....I had started to notice some weaker response and even a small amount of rough idle...that appears gone now.....I will try to find a pic of it here soon...(Jody got me in the mood for that!)


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Here is the old pic of it....

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/htdocs/tahoe.jpg>

So far....intake manifold leak at 17K, transmission replacement at 24K and fuel pump at 80K --- first two under warranty. Not great, but overall I have really enjoyed the comfort, feel and power of the truck.


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

What can I say...GM always seems to have many more problems that my Ford or foreign cars.....but it is just my opinion!


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

Indeed! I've always had tremendous luck out of GM products. Always get over 200K of relatively troublefree miles. I also had a Ranger once that provided the same.


----------

